# HISTORY OF THE LANGLEY WIND TUNNEL



## fubar57 (Dec 13, 2016)

Not sure if this belong here but a 556pg download of the wind tunnel history....
https://www.nasa.gov/sites/default/files/files/Cave_of_the_Winds.pdf

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks for heads up fubar
Some really good photos and interesting stories from my first quick look at it.
One wind tunnel pilot almost fatally injured by a canopy failure - glad that was found in the wind tunnel before the aircraft entered service


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 15, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2016)

Interesting reading!


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 17, 2016)




----------

